# الى ايرينى , عووووودى ياهاميييييس



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خرجتينى عن صمتى يا ايرينى :smile01 مع انى مش مبطلة رغى من ساعة ما رجعت ههههههه بس قصدى صمتى فى فتح المواضيع 

اسمعى يا بنتى , انا معرفش ايه حصل . ولا مين عمل ايه ولا ايه المشكلة ولا ايه سبب غيابك , سيبك من الكلام ده بقا ماضى خلاص 

خلينا فى الحاضر , انتى لازم ترجعى , لانك مكسب فى اى مكان تكونى موجودة فيه 
صحيح انا مش بتفق معاكى فى كل الاراء , وفيه اراء ليكى بتستفزنى عادى ههههههههههه , لكن بردو بحبك 
بتعجبنى قوتك وارادتك وانك بتدخلى فى الموضوع على طول 
شخصيتك نادرة يا ايرينى ولازم تكونى عارفه ان نوعية شخصيتك من اكتر الشخصيات تعرضا للمشاكل واوقات لسوء الفهم 
مش انا اللى هقولك كده , انتى اكيد عارفه 
لان انا وانتى نفسنا اتخانقنا قبل كده ههههههههه:smile01:smile01 مفيش حد معدتيش عليه يابنتى , ارحمى شوية ههههههه  , بهزر معاكى طبعا 

بصى خدى المواضيع بأبسط من كده , ده موقع على الانترنت , مش مفروض نعمل على نفسنا stress علشان حاجات بتحصل فيه كفاية ال stress اللى موجود فى حياتنا العملية 
الناس هنا متعرفكيش ولا تعرف مين ايرينى , يعنى اللى هيزعقلك ولا يشتمك , الشتيمة مش هتلزق فيكى خالص:smile01 لانها مش هتوصل لشخصك اصلا 
هى وصلت للكمبيوتر بتاعك لكن ليكى انتى او لشخصك لا طبعا 
فالموضوع ابسط من كده بكتييييييير 
احنا هنا مجرد بنطرح اراء وافكار , علاقتنا بأى موقع على الانترنت بتنتهى بمجرد ما بنقفل الكمبيوتر 
بلاش نكبر المواضيع وخلينا هنا مع بعض ببساطة  
اتمنى انك تقرى الكلام ده وترجعى 
لان الناس بتحبك , حتى لو اختلفت معاكى 
عووووووووووودى ياهاميس :smile01:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> صحيح *انا مش بتفق معاكى* فى كل الاراء , وفيه اراء ليكى بتستفزنى عادى ههههههههههه , لكن بردو بحبك


*ودة المطلوب أننا نختلف ونتنوع ...مش كوبى بيست زى بعض
كل واحد فينا معتز برأيه ومتمسك بيه لأنه جزء من شخصيته 
وألا انقلبنا الى منتدى ( بارك الله فيك ) 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مش شرط أكون صح على طول الخط أو غلط على طول الخط 
شوفينى بحاجة بقى وأنا أخليها لك تدخل
:smile01

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ودة المطلوب أننا نختلف ونتنوع ...مش كوبى بيست زى بعض
> كل واحد فينا معتز برأيه ومتمسك بيه لأنه جزء من شخصيته
> وألا انقلبنا الى منتدى ( بارك الله فيك )
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



كلامك صح , لان التنوع هو اللى بيخلى اى حاجة جميلة وفيها ابداع التكرار ممل 
وبعدين ما انا وانت ياما قطعنا شعر بعض هههههه حد حس بينا ؟ :smile01:smile01:smile01 وادينا اهو لسه عايشين الحمد لله 

اشوفك بحاجة ؟بس ديه تبقا رشوة :smile01:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كلامك صح , لان التنوع هو اللى بيخلى اى حاجة جميلة وفيها ابداع التكرار ممل
> وبعدين ما انا وانت ياما قطعنا شعر بعض هههههه حد حس بينا ؟ :smile01:smile01:smile01 وادينا اهو لسه عايشين الحمد لله
> 
> اشوفك بحاجة ؟بس ديه تبقا رشوة :smile01:smile01


*آآآآآآآآآآآه رشوة ....عندك أعتراض ؟
أتخانقنا انا وانتى مع بعض كام مرة ؟؟
طيب بذمتك ياشيخة ...بالرغم من كدة أنا أستفدت منك بمعلومات وألا لأ ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآه رشوة ....عندك أعتراض ؟
> أتخانقنا انا وانتى مع بعض كام مرة ؟؟
> طيب بذمتك ياشيخة ...بالرغم من كدة أنا أستفدت منك بمعلومات وألا لأ ؟؟؟
> *​



المرتشى بيروح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوعى تقول مارينا :smile01:smile01

ييييييي يالهوى ياعبود ,قول متخانقناش كام مرة :smile01:smile01
مرات لا تعد ولا تحصى هههههههههه ديه كانت مجازر وخناقات على مستوى عالمى :smile01:smile01
لا استفدت منى ايه بس ؟ ربنا يباركك على تشجيعك ياعبود 
وعلى فكرة احنا لازلنا مختلفين فى اراء كتيرة انا وانت وعادى مش نهاية الكون 
بالعكس اوقات الاختلاف بيكون ممتع وخصوصا لما تكون الشخصيات ناضجة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لأ انتى بس اللى ناسية
أحنا تناقشنا كتيررر فى حاجات فى المسيحية 
وسألتك وجاوبتينى 
فاكرة مقالة شهود ياهوه ؟؟
خدت مننا كام يوم نقاش ؟ ....وغيرها 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ انتى بس اللى ناسية
> أحنا تناقشنا كتيررر فى حاجات فى المسيحية
> وسألتك وجاوبتينى
> فاكرة مقالة شهود ياهوه ؟؟
> ...



انا فاكرة الخناقات بصراحة , اصل انا قلبى اسود اوى :smile01:smile01:smile01

لا بجد اشكرك جدا , ده كلام اعتز بيه طبعا 
وعلى فكرة وانا قولتلك ده قبل كده , انا استفدت من ذكائك ورغم اختلافنا فى الاراء الكبير وخناقتنا :smile01الا انى بحب الناس الاذكياء اللى زيك ياعبود وخبرتك فى الحياة كبيرة وقدرتك على التحليل وتحليل الناس حلوة جدا 
احنا طبعا سيبنا ايرينى وبنصفى خلافتنا هنا :smile01:smile01
انا بقول نجيب اتنين ليمون:smile01 اقعدى بقا على جنب يا ايرينى ههههههههههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو في حد يقدر يزعل ايريني
مين دا حد يقولي

اتمني ترجعي بستمتع بموضوعات القوية
*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو في ايه ياجماعه !!*
*انا مش فاهم !!*
*اريني مالها *
*ومين اللي زعلها ؟؟؟*
*انا روحت البروفيل بتاعها *
*لقيته في تحذيرات  وكهارب  *
*هو في ايه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايرو حبيبتى ياريت ترجعى تنورى المنتدى تانى 
ومهما كان اللى حصل انسيه وحطيه ورا ضهرك 
ومتخليش حاجة تبعدك عن بيتك 
كتير بيبقوا عيلة واحدة وفى بيت واحد وكل واحد ليه راى مختلف 
واوقات بيحصل خلاف بينهم 
ده مش معناه انهم مبيحبوش بعض بالعكس هيفضلوا طول عمرهم اخوات 
والمنتدى كدا هو بيتك واحنا اخواتك 
ومهما حصل من اختلاف مش عاوزينوا يقصر على محبتنا لبعض 
ياريت يا ايرو ترجعى وحقك عليا انا يا ستى 
خلالالالالالاص بقى يا ايرو قلبك ابيض 
على راى روز 
عووووووووودى يا هاميس عودى لاخيتاتون 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 سبتمبر 2013)

+ايرينى+
قولى مين مزعلك وانا اطخه بالنار 
عودى الى احبائك فى المنتدى انت انسانة 
محترمة ومثقفة ووجودك مهم جدا لكل الاعضاء
الرب يباركك


----------



## philanthropist (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ثوانى بقى براحة عليا كدة عشان ان لسة جديدة مين ايرينى عايزة اتعرف عليها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا براحه عليا ياجماعه
وواحده واحده علشان انا كنت نايمة علي ودني تقريبا
فيه ايه ياروز ؟
مالها ايرو وزعلانه من ايه ومش بتيجي المنتدي ليه؟
انتوا بتهزروا ولا ايه؟
ده كله كووم وايريني اصلا بالنسبالي كوم تاني خالص

حد ابن حلال يبلع ريقه كدا 
ويفهمني واحده واحده ايه اللي حصل
بدل وربنا مااجرشلكم هنا في الموضوع لحد ماعرف فيه ايه ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معلش مكنتش متابع الحوار

ملها ايريني

دانا دخلت علي ملفها الشخصي

لقيتها عمالة تشتم في نفسها

مش فاهم هو ايه الموضوع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه ياروز مين مزعلها؟ كلو ولا هي.. هي من ضمن الناس
اللي ممكن اختلف معهم برقي بس عسل على قلبي خلافنا 
افتحي ال خاص يا ايرييني


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا اغيب يومين تلاته ارجع الاقي ناس خدت شنطتها وصورها وجوابتها ومشيت !!!!
يعني بصراحة لو على الزعل من الناس كنت مشيت انا أول واحد، مش حد عارف انا بيحصل معايا والا فيَّ ايه، فلو الواحد أخد على كل موقف أو كلمة بتطلع بدون قصد أو قصد مش هايخلص وكلنا هانزعل من بعض تماماً، وأكيد اللي زعل إيريني مش قاصد لأنه أكيد فهمها غلط 100% لأن ساعات اللبس في الكلام والتسرع في فهم الآخر بيخلي الواحد يخطأ أو يظن ما لا يقصده قط، ومن الطبيعي أن كلنا نختلف وكلنا أحياناً نفهم غلط، المهم بس نصحح الأوضاع وكل واحد فينا يحتمل الآخر بصبر، لأن العلاقة مع الناس بتعطي خبرة وتدعم المحبة وتعلم الواحد الاحتمال وأين هو من وصية المحبة وحمل أثقال الآخرين كما أمرنا الإنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي هو معنا لا يتركنا بل يقومنا ويجمعنا فيه ويوحدنا ببعضنا البعض لنكون واحد رغم تميز كل واحد فينا عن الآخر ... كونوا معاً معافين آمين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حد ابن حلال يبلع ريقه كدا
> ويفهمني واحده واحده ايه اللي حصل​


*[FONT=&quot]انا اقولك يا ست البنات ....تعالى ...خدى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى ياستى ...صلى ع النبى ....:new6: أنا نزلت موضوع عن آدم وحوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأأوم أية فيه سطر كدة ( السطر التالت ) فيه لفظة مش ولابد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فيه ناس شافتها كدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم دخل طقم أشراف رفيع المستوى .... عيب ومايصحش و( التهريج له حدود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنهالت الشكاوى على الإدارة ...فقد صَبأَ عبود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حبيبت أجيب لهم مقالة الكاتب الكبير ( أحمد رجب ) اللى كتب حوار تخيلى بين آدم وحوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ملاحظة أن آدم عند المسلمين ( نبى ) ومع ملاحظة أن الكتاب أصدرته مؤسسة أخبار اليوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ملاحظة برضه ان الكتاب عليه الصورة دى 





[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما نتم عارفين أن التصوير عند المسلمين حرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا إن لا الكتاب اتصادر ولا الأزهر أعترض ولا حد كفر " أحمد رجب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أأأوم أية عشان انا مدخلش فى حوارات 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]فقلت خلاص أحذفوه ...انتوا الأدارة ...زى ماتشوفوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقفلت على كدة علشان مادخلش فى حوارات دى شخصيات كتابية والذى منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اية بقى دخل ايرينى فى الموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيرينى حطت فيديو كارتون بمناسبة ( السطر التالت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة ( السطر التالت ) هيبقى هو كلمة السر بين الشلة زى شعار رابعة كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تانى يوم لقيت الموضوع محذوف ...وأيرينى أختفت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولقيت النهاردة ناس باعتة لى بتقولى مال إيرينى ( أكونش ولى أمرها وانا مش دريان ) ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الحق يُقال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...أجدع شخصية ومن أطيب القلوب فى المنتدى هنا هى إيرينى

نستناها بقى لما تدخل تقول اية اللى حصل
أو تكفى ع الخبر ماجور 
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]انا اقولك يا ست البنات ....تعالى ...خدى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى ياستى ...صلى ع النبى ....:new6: أنا نزلت موضوع عن آدم وحوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأأوم أية فيه سطر كدة ( السطر التالت ) فيه لفظة مش ولابد*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فيه ناس شافتها كدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم دخل طقم أشراف رفيع المستوى .... عيب ومايصحش و( التهريج له حدود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنهالت الشكاوى على الإدارة ...فقد صَبأَ عبود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> حبيبت أجيب لهم مقالة الكاتب الكبير ( أحمد رجب ) اللى كتب حوار تخيلى بين آدم وحوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ملاحظة أن آدم عند المسلمين ( نبى ) ومع ملاحظة أن الكتاب أصدرته مؤسسة أخبار اليوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ملاحظة برضه ان الكتاب عليه الصورة دى
> 
> 
> ...


  اولاالف صلاه عليه:smile01

يادي النصيبه السودة 
انا اصلا مشوفتش الموضوع اللي اتحذف
ولا السطر التالت:thnk0001:

طيب دلوقتي الموضوع اتكتب واتحذف بسطوره بفيديوهاته بحاله بمحتاله وخلصنا

*ايه السبب بقا اللي يخلي ايريني تمشي وتكتب علي بروفايلها الكلام الغريب ده؟!

*وبكل تأكيد ايريني من اطيب الناس اللي شوفتها في المنتدي وعشان كدا انا مش متخيله اللي بيحصل دا 
الناس في المنتدي بقت عمالة تمشي واحد ورا التاني
يوليوس من يومين واهي ايريني النهارده ومحدش بيقول اي اسباب !!
طب وبعدين يعني؟[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندك حق يا بتول 
كل يوم الناس عمالة تمشى والسؤال هنا ليه ؟ 
كلنا عارفين ليه 
يا جماعة مبقاش فى محبة من القلب بجد اللى تخلينا نسامح بعض 
او ننتقد بعض بمحبة 
الايام اللى فاتت كل واحد عاوز يقول رايه فى التانى بيقوله قدام الجميع 
واكيد فى ناس متسمحش لنفسها بكدا فطبيعى انها تمشى 
اللى احنا فيه ده حله الوحيد 
اننا نشوف الغلط فين ونصلحه 
بمعنى ادق كل واحد يحكم على نفسه بس 
ميحكمش على حد من مجرد مشاركة ولا كلمة قالها 
لانه مدخلش جوه قلبه وعرف فيه ايه 
للاسف لو فضلنا كدا كل يوم ناس هتمشى والمنتدى هيبقى صحرا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عندك حق يا بتول
> كل يوم الناس عمالة تمشى والسؤال هنا ليه ؟
> كلنا عارفين ليه
> يا جماعة مبقاش فى محبة من القلب بجد اللى تخلينا نسامح بعض
> ...


ازاي طيب مايبقاش فيه محبه وهي شعارنا "الله محبه"!
وازاي الناس عايزين كلهم يتفقوا علي رأي واحد او مبدأ واحد " وده مستحيل"!

بصي يارورو يعلم ربنا انا اكتر حاجه شدتني هنا للمنتدي
المحبه وطريقه التعامل اللي مابين كل اعضائه
ومعتقدش اللي انا شوفته  وحسيته هنا اوهام او تهيؤات !
لا صدقيني انا هنا بعتبركم بيتي واخواتي بمعني الكلمة
والا مكنتش اجي كل يوم واقعد فوق ال 12 ساعه او اكتر

بس اكيد الموضوع بيبقي سوء تفاهم مش اكتر
وانا واثقه ان اي حد مشي من المنتدي مش هيستحمل يبعد عنه كتير
وهيرجع هيرجع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اللى احنا فيه ده حله الوحيد
> اننا نشوف الغلط فين ونصلحه *​


*لازم نفهم ونقتنع أننا مش كوبى بيست من بعض
ولازم نستوعب ( الآخر ) ...أستيعاب حقيقى مش أستيعاب شعارات 
يعنى مش افضل اقول المحبة المحبة ...من غير مانشوف فعل
كل واحد فينا ( نافذة ) على أشياء أخرى مختلفة
بيشوف " فيو " التانى مش شايفه 
أو شايف " فيو " تانى 
لو جمعنا كل النوافذ ....أكيد رؤيتنا هتختلف ونرتقى بأنفسنا 
وكل يوم هنتعلم حاجة جديدة 
غير كدة بقينا زينا زى أى منتدى من منتديات ( بارك الله فيك ) 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




لازم نفهم ونقتنع أننا مش كوبى بيست من بعض
ولازم نستوعب ( الآخر ) ...أستيعاب حقيقى مش أستيعاب شعارات 
يعنى مش افضل اقول المحبة المحبة ...من غير مانشوف فعل
كل واحد فينا ( نافذة ) على أشياء أخرى مختلفة
بيشوف " فيو " التانى مش شايفه 
أو شايف " فيو " تانى 
لو جمعنا كل النوافذ ....أكيد رؤيتنا هتختلف ونرتقى بأنفسنا 
وكل يوم هنتعلم حاجة جديدة 
غير كدة بقينا زينا زى أى منتدى من منتديات ( بارك الله فيك ) 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

فعلا كلامك صح يا استاذنا 
المشكلة ان كل واحد عاوز التانى يوافق على رأيه 
وميختلفش معاه ولو اختلف يبقى عمل جريمة قسوة لازم يتعاقب عليها 
مش فاهمة يعنى ازاى اجبر حد على راى معين كل واحد حر فى رأيه 
واكيد كل واحد بيختلف عن التانى فى حاجات كتير  منها مراحل التعليم 
بس الغلط بقى انى افضل انتقض تصرف شخص معين عمله 
انا مين علشان ادينه واقوله لا رأيك غلط ولا صح 
كل واحد ليه مخ وعارف بيقول ايه وبيعمل ايه 
ان اختلفنا فى الراى خلاص اهو كل واحد قال اللى عنده واستفادنا من اراء بعض 
ياريت بجد ناخد بالنا من تصرفاتنا دى 
علشان نقدر نحافظ على الباقيين اللى فى المنتدى 


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ازاي طيب مايبقاش فيه محبه وهي شعارنا "الله محبه"!
> وازاي الناس عايزين كلهم يتفقوا علي رأي واحد او مبدأ واحد " وده مستحيل"!
> 
> بصي يارورو يعلم ربنا انا اكتر حاجه شدتني هنا للمنتدي
> ...


*فعلا يابتول وانا كمان اذا كان على المنتديات فهى كتيرررررررر 
بس انا مش مسجلة فى اى منتدى تانى غير هنا 
لانى بعتيره بيبتى وكنيستى وكل اللى فيه اخواتى وبحبهم وبحترمهم جدا 
للاسف يابتول الروح دى ابتدت تروح واديكى شايفة ناس اد ايه مشيت 
بسبب اختلافهم فى الراى  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش بس الاراء ....الثقافات بتختلف ...
أنا بقى عايز اللى قدام منى تبقى ثقافته زيى 
ودة مستحيل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش بس الاراء ....الثقافات بتختلف ...
> أنا بقى عايز اللى قدام منى تبقى ثقافته زيى
> ودة مستحيل
> *​


*اكيد مستحيل طبعااااااااااا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فعلا يابتول وانا كمان اذا كان على المنتديات فهى كتيرررررررر *
> * بس انا مش مسجلة فى اى منتدى تانى غير هنا *
> * لانى بعتيره بيبتى وكنيستى وكل اللى فيه اخواتى وبحبهم وبحترمهم جدا *
> * للاسف يابتول الروح دى ابتدت تروح واديكى شايفة ناس اد ايه مشيت *
> * بسبب اختلافهم فى الراى  *


طيب وايه الحل يارورو دلوقتي؟!
صدقيني انا كل ماحد مابيمشي
او بس بيلمح انه ممكن يمشي
ببقا عايزة اعيط وبحزن جدا
لاني بحس اني اخويا او اختي اللي مشيوا
ويعلم المسيح كلامي مش مبالغه او تهويل
انما احساس نابع من اعماق قلبي 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش بس الاراء ....الثقافات بتختلف ...*​


 
* أنا بقى عايز اللى قدام منى تبقى ثقافته زيى *​
* ودة مستحيل *​

تمام استاذ عبود
هو ده اللي انا كنت لسه بقوله من شوية
ان مستحيييييييل
ان كل الناس تتفق علي رأي او مبدأ واحد
ولان فيه مقوله بتقول
"لولا اختلاف الازواق لبارت السلع"
يعني لازم يبقا كله واحد له كيانه ورأيه وشخصيته المستقله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




طيب وايه الحل يارورو دلوقتي؟!
صدقيني انا كل ماحد مابيمشي
او بس بيلمح انه ممكن يمشي
ببقا عايزة اعيط وبحزن جدا
لاني بحس اني اخويا او اختي اللي مشيوا
ويعلم المسيح كلامي مش مبالغه او تهويل
انما احساس نابع من اعماق قلبي ​ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

عارفة ايه الحل يا بتول اننا نقتنع اننا مختلفين عن بعض مش كربون من بعض 
نقتنع ان كل واحد ليه رأيه وشخصيته وثقافته المختلفة عن التانى 
وان الصغير يحترم الكبير 
والكبير يحتضن الصغير  
ونحب بعض من قلبنا ونقرب من بعض اكتر 
يمكن ساعتها نقدر نرجع تانى زى زمان 
رغم انى مليش غير سنة وشهرين هنا 
لكن كانوا احلى ايام عشتها هنا فى وسط اخواتى 
الايام دى انا بفتقدها فعلا 
انا اوقات كتير ببقى فاتحة ومتابعة كل حاجة ومليش مزاج اشارك 
لانى مش لاقية الناس اللى كانت بتتناقش وتعمل مواضيع جميلة 
للاسف نفسى الايام دى ترجع تانى 




*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> عارفة ايه الحل يا بتول اننا نقتنع اننا مختلفين عن بعض مش كربون من بعض
> نقتنع ان كل واحد ليه رأيه وشخصيته وثقافته المختلفة عن التانى
> ...


مظبوط
بس انا حاسه ان المنتدي بالناس الحلوين الي فيه هيرجعوا زي زمان واحسن صدقيني

بس تقدري تقولي كدا الروتين اليومي والملل اللي بنشوفه يوميا
هو اللي سبب الفتور ده ولا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك صح يارورو
وان شاء الله ربنا يعمل الصالح لاولاده​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*مين بس مزعلك ياماما
قوليلى علية بجد وانا اطلعلك عينيا الاتنين
قوليلى بجدمين مزعلك
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بتوضيح عبود

 فهمت اللي حصل

بس ليه الشكوى

ده على اساس ان عيب يعني مين ما يعملش الكلمه اللي في سطر التالت !


ايريني  
 فديو اللي حطته  عادي يعني موجود ومنتشر والقصد منه ضحك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اموت واعرف  ايه هي كلمة السر اللي في السطر التالت:thnk0001:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

المتواجدون الآن: 789 (الأعضاء 33 والزوار 756)                              

                                       أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان: 6,844  بتاريخ 17-03-2012 الساعة 06:08 PM
                 ‏*واثقه فيك يارب*, ‏*+إيرينى+*, ‏*أمة*+, ‏adel61, ‏*مجدى dd.dy*, ‏amer 2005, ‏*اليعازر*, ‏Desperado_3d, ‏*Hannah Montana*+, ‏*Jesus is the truth*, ‏*kawasaki*, ‏Koptisch, ‏*mary naeem*+, ‏mero 2, ‏*moky*+, ‏*رمسيس ميلاد*, ‏*oesi no*+, ‏*ponponayah*, ‏*Samir poet*+, ‏samir_yd, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*Thunder Coptic*, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*, ‏*هيفاء الهاشمي*, ‏*نيفيان*+, ‏كلي أمل



لولولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللي
*ايريني جات ايريني جاااااااااااااااات
لولولللللللللللللي
بأمانه فرحت جداا
مش قولتلكم انا واثقه انها هتيجي
مش واثقه فيك يارب اللي هو اسمي تؤ : )
انما واثقه فيها انها هتيجي

منوووووورة بييييتك ياايررررررو
وحشتيينا : )


*​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني
> فديو اللي حطته  عادي يعني موجود ومنتشر والقصد منه ضحك


*آآآآآآآآآآآه لية ؟؟
فيديو كارتون ومنتشر عادى ع اليو توتو 
*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اموت واعرف  ايه هي كلمة السر اللي في السطر التالت:thnk0001:​


*قال يعنى معرفتش م الصبح 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآه لية ؟؟
> فيديو كارتون ومنتشر عادى ع اليو توتو
> *​
> *قال يعنى معرفتش م الصبح
> ...


لا معرفتش
لسبب بسيط
اني بفهم الكلام وبستوعبه بعد مابسمعه بـ24 ساعه:smile01:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا معرفتش
> لسبب بسيط
> اني بفهم الكلام وبستوعبه بعد مابسمعه بـ24 ساعه:smile01:smile01


:new6::new6::new6:

*طيب وعد منى هنزل لكم موضوع عن ( السطر التالت ) 
بس مش النهاردة ولا بكرة 
كمان فيه فكرة عندى هنزلها لكم فى قسم المقترحات 
أنتظرونا ...وأوعوا تروحوا أيتوها حتة *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*

طبعا فى الأول و فى الآخر لاااااااازم أشكركم كلكم واحد واحد على المشاعر الطيبة ديه كلها 

كنت فعلا مش هأدخل تانى و هأكتفى بدخولى زائرة لولا هذا الموضوع

يمكن طريقتى ديه خلت الزعيم ينفسه يبعت لى رسالة

صحيح كانت تنبيه 

لكن أهى رسالة و السلام

يعنى بياخد باله 

كويس

الواحد كان بيحسب إنه خارج نطاق الخدمة 

المهم العمل بأة

مش كلام 
_____________________________________

طبعا نفسكم تعرفوا السبب 

المشاركة اللى جاية

حتى لو إتحذفت ما يتحذفش الشكر معاها ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *طيب وعد منى هنزل لكم موضوع عن ( السطر التالت )
> بس مش النهاردة ولا بكرة
> ...


خلاص اتفقنا يااستاذ معتز قصدي يااستاذ عبود:smile01

ياريت بجد المنتدي محتاج اقترحات ومواضيع تنشطه كدا :t23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
هتفتح ع الرابع 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طبعا فى الأول و فى الآخر لاااااااازم أشكركم كلكم واحد واحد على المشاعر الطيبة ديه كلها
> 
> ...


وحشتينا بامانه ونورتي مكانك
واوعي تعملي كدا تاااااني مهما حصصصصل
انتي غاليه علي قلوبنا كلنا ياايرو من الصغير للكبيرر

وفي انتظار المشاركة والسطر التالت :smile01
ابدعييييي وحشتنا ابدعاتك:smile01:smile01


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طبعا فى الأول و فى الآخر لاااااااازم أشكركم كلكم واحد واحد على المشاعر الطيبة ديه كلها
> 
> ...



اللي زعلك او زعلتي منو 
بيكون مين بيكون ومهما بيكون
ذنبنا ايه احنا تحرمينا 
من طلتك وشقاوتك ونرفزتك وجنانك
والاهم رقتك ومحبتك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سأكتب لكم عن السطر التالت فى المشاركة القادمة :smile01
> 
> *​



*والله وهتتجرس يا عبود 
:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

> سأكتب لكم عن السطر التالت فى المشاركة القادمة :smile01


*ياايرو انتي هتنقطينا ماتنجزي
المهم السطر التالت ده
يامسسسهل يارب:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايرو حبيبى منورررررررررررة بامانة 
فرحت اووووووووى برجوعك 
يلا يابت يابتول هاتى صندوقين حاجة ساقعة فرقيهم على المنتدى كله 
على حسابى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايرو حبيبى منورررررررررررة بامانة
> فرحت اووووووووى برجوعك
> يلا يابت يابتول هاتى صندوقين حاجة ساقعة فرقيهم على المنتدى كله
> على حسابى *​


وغلاوتك ماهفرق ولا هفتح اي ازازة غير اما اعرف السطر التالت ده فيه ايه وبينص علي ايه بالظبط:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وغلاوتك ماهفرق ولا هفتح اي ازازة غير اما اعرف السطر التالت ده فيه ايه وبينص علي ايه بالظبط:smile01



*هههههههه هتعرفى ياوختشى هتعرفى
علشان متبقيش تغيبى وتحضرى المواضيع من الاول ههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه هتعرفى ياوختشى هتعرفى
> علشان متبقيش تغيبى وتحضرى المواضيع من الاول ههههه*


يامسهل يارب
يعلم ربنا الغسيل متكوم في الغساله عايزة اقوم انشره
وكوم مواعين متلئح في الحوض عايز يتروق
وانا سايبة كل ده عشان اعرف السطر التالت بس :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْXXXXXXXXXXXX*



*لا ياسمير مايصحش ندعي علي حد مهما كان*
*في الاول والاخر كلنا اخوات ومش لون العضو هو اللي هيخلينا نختلف معاه وندعي عليه!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياجماعة من فضلكم
مش عايزين ندخل فى مناطق وعرة 
أيرينى شرحت لكم موقفها 
على الطرف التانى انه يوصل وجهة نظره 
وفى الآخر الأحترام لازم يبقى قائما بين الجميع 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع ليس مشرف وعضو ومنتدى واخر
شخصيا قرأت الموضوع ورد ايريني ايضا والفديو كذلك
ولم ارى قلة ادب بل يمكن تسميتها جرأة ليس اكثر
وما الذي يمنع 
نحن اخوة بين بعضنا 
ويبقى المشرفين لهم وجهات نظر قد تختلف معنا
وهذا واجبهم للحفاظ على المنتدى حسب تصوراتهم
الموضوع كما قلت 
لماذا ابيع المنتدى وناسه وان اختلفت مع احدهم 
فهل يعني اختلفت مع الجميع 
عذرا هذا اسميه هروب من حقي وحق الاخرين علي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *وتطفشى لية من المنتدى واحنا نروح فين
> ربنا يسامحو المشرف بقى
> اصل للاسف فى ناس جاهلة لاتعرف الحس الفكاهى
> وناس عاوزة شهرة وبتستخدم لقب الاشراف بطريقة مش كويسة
> ...



امك؟ وماما؟ دي  نونو  لسه بتشاور نفسها  تحبو امتى بقت بمقام الوالده؟
لو هي امك بتبقى جدتي انا هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> امك؟ وماما؟ دي  نونو  لسه بتشاور نفسها  تحبو امتى بقت بمقام الوالده؟
> لو هي امك بتبقى جدتي انا هههههههه


*بتعتبرها مامتى التانى 
هى اكبر منى وعندها اطفال وبستفاد 
منها كتير من مواضيعها وعقلها المتفتح المثقف
وكتير بتسفاد منه
وليا الشرف انها تبقى مامتى يا اخى هيفاء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الموضوع ليس مشرف وعضو ومنتدى واخر
> شخصيا قرأت الموضوع ورد ايريني ايضا والفديو كذلك
> ولم ارى قلة ادب بل يمكن تسميتها جرأة ليس اكثر
> وما الذي يمنع


*أتفرجت على مسرحية ( الهمجى ) للمبدع محمد صبحى ؟
أول مشهد ثم التالى لحظة أول جريمة قتل فى تاريخ البشرية
هل سمعنا أو قرأنا أن ( محمد صبحى ) كان بيهرج على آدم وحوا ؟
أو أزدرى شخصيات كتابية أو قرآنية ؟؟؟
مع ان المشهد كان ملئ بأيحاءات جنسية 
أأأأأ  آآآه ...أوأ يووم أوأ يوووم
:smile01
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الخير بالليل 
سؤال بريء: هو ايه الموضوع 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *صباح الخير بالليل
> سؤال بريء: هو ايه الموضوع
> *​


صباح الفل:t23:
مفيش حاجه استاذ ايمن
هو بس كان فيه سوء تفاهم في* السطر التالت* واتحل بنعمة ربنا:smile01


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا لهوتيني كل ده علشان السطر الثالث
وانهي فيهم يا ترى في كل اللي اتكتب السطر الثالث
طبعاً أنا لو قريت الموضوع من أوله لآخره علشان ادور على السطر الثالث 
هاخلص الباقة اللي في الفلاشة اللي انا داخل بيها
عموماً طالما انتهى يبقى خير وابره
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HceLPTZv5wo[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه

كل ده على السطر الثالث 

مع انى قريت الموضوع كله لكن مخدتيش لبالى من السطر الثالث كويس انى مخدتش لبالى لان لو كنت اخدت بالى مكنتش هسكت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على العموم حمدالله على سلامتك 

انا اضم صوتى لصوت صاحبه الموضوع 


> صحيح انا مش بتفق معاكى فى كل الاراء , وفيه اراء ليكى بتستفزنى عادى ههههههههههه , لكن بردو بحبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> كأنى قولت كلمة خارجة !!!!!!!
> ...



*ده ردك على مشاركتى فى الموضوع بكلمة (متابع)




			متابع إيه بالظبط ؟؟

الاستهبال و لا الضر*ات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وطبعا العيب يختلف مفهومه من شخص لآخر ....

عندما تردين على شخص فى سن والدك بهذا الرد ...... سأترك للأعضاء تقيمه إن كان عيب أم لا


وكما يرى المشاركين أن رسالتى كانت عتاب على رد مدام ايرينى وليس بسبب السطر الثالث

فلماذا الكذب ومحاولة اثارة الاعضاء على جهاز الأشراف


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده ردك على مشاركتى فى الموضوع بكلمة (متابع)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلش يابابا
صدقني انا مش بدافع عن ايريني
بس انا واثقه انها متقصدش اي شئ يهين حضرتك او يقلل من قيمة حضرتك
هي بس ممكن تكون بتهزر مع حضرتك زي باباها يعني وبعشم ذيادة لا اكتر ولا اقل
وحضرتك عزيز علينا كلنا يابابا
وصدقني كلنا بنحبك وبنحب نتكلم معاك في كل حاجه ونهزر مع حضرتك لانك شخص مُحب لكل الناس وبتسمع لكل الناس الصغير قبل الكبير
صدقني تاني يابابا اكيد ايريني متقصدش اي شئ يسئ لحضرك ابدا ابدا
وربنا يخليك لينا ويديك الصحه يارب .​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*سؤال برئ 
ليه مشاركتي اتحذفت رغم انها خاليه من اي نقاش ؟
كل الل كان فيها اغنيه بعنوان عودي 

مع العلم انا مقريتش الموضوع ولا المشاركات 
انا عارف انها زعلانه مش اكتر بدون تفاصيل 


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتفرجت على مسرحية ( الهمجى ) للمبدع محمد صبحى ؟
> أول مشهد ثم التالى لحظة أول جريمة قتل فى تاريخ البشرية
> هل سمعنا أو قرأنا أن ( محمد صبحى ) كان بيهرج على آدم وحوا ؟
> أو أزدرى شخصيات كتابية أو قرآنية ؟؟؟
> ...



*نحن هنا فى منتدى مسيحى يا استاذ عبود ..... وممنوع السخرية من شخصيات الكتاب المقدس ...... هذا أحد قوانين المنتدى ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معلش يابابا
> صدقني انا مش بدافع عن ايريني
> بس انا واثقه انها متقصدش اي شئ يهين حضرتك او يقلل من قيمة حضرتك
> هي بس ممكن تكون بتهزر مع حضرتك زي باباها يعني وبعشم ذيادة لا اكتر ولا اقل
> ...



*سامحينى  ..... لا أنا من سنها ..... ولا يوجد تواصل بيننا يسمح لها بالهزار بهذه السخريه فى الرد .....

ثم ماذا فعلت ..... ارسلت لها رسالة على الخاص اقولها عيب يا مدام الرد الغير لائق .....

لماذا إذن المسرحية التى تقوم بها هنا.... والتى أدت بأن يكتب سمير كلام لا يليق ويشتم جهاز الأشراف ..... أين القدوه هنا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سامحينى  ..... لا أنا من سنها ..... ولا يوجد تواصل يصل بيننا يسمح لها بالهزار بهذه المسخره فى الرد .....
> 
> ثم ماذا فعلت ..... ارسلت لها رسالة على الخاص اقولها عيب يا مدام الرد الغير لائق .....
> 
> لماذا إذن المسرحية التى تقوم بها هنا.... والتى أدت بأن يكتب سمير كلام لا يليق ويشتم جهاز الأشراف ..... أين القدوه هنا*


يابابا محدش معصوم من الخطأ ابدا
وزي ماقولت لحضرتك كلنا بنعتبرك اب لينا في كل شئ

ايريني يابابا معملتش حاجه بس هي زعلت من رساله حضرتك شوية وغابت عن المنتدي يومين واخوتها هنا عملوها الموضوع ده عشان تيجي تاني لاننا كلنا بنحبها وناس كتير سألوا في الموضوع ايه سبب انها عايزة تمشي وهي وضحت اسبابها
يعني معملتش مسرحيات ولا حاجه يابويا

وبالنسبة لسمير فهو عارف انه غلط 
واكيد مش هيكرر غلطه ده تاني
وبتمني بجد من حضرتك ومن اداره المنتدي انكم ترجعوه تاني لانه اتفصل

انا عارفه ومتأكده ان حضرتك قلبك ابيض وبتحبنا كلنا زي اولادك والابن اما بيغلط باباه بيسمحوا مش صح يابابا؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابابا محدش معصوم من الخطأ ابدا
> وزي ماقولت لحضرتك كلنا بنعتبرك اب لينا في كل شئ
> 
> ايريني يابابا معملتش حاجه بس هي زعلت من رساله حضرتك شوية وغابت عن المنتدي يومين واخوتها هنا عملوها الموضوع ده عشان تيجي تاني لاننا كلنا بنحبها وناس كتير سألوا في الموضوع ايه سبب انها عايزة تمشي وهي وضحت اسبابها
> ...



*رسالتى رسالة عتاب على رد لا يليق ..... وايرينى نشرتها ..... فما الذى بها ....؟؟؟؟
هل ليس من حقى ان اقول لمن أخطأ "عيب" ؟؟؟؟؟
وللأسف تأتى هنا وتدعى كذبا إن رسالتى كانت للسطر الثالث فى موضوع عبود
فلماذا تكذب
على العموم أنا مش زعلان منها ..... أنا زعلان عليها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعد اذن الجميع اعتقد كده الموضوع خرج عن هدفه الاساسى
المفروض انه بدأ كرسالة محبه وافتقاد لعضو غائب
اتحول فجأه لمناقشة القرارات الاشرافيه 
الموضوع ده اتحذف ليه العضو ده اتفصل علشان ايه
عرض رسايل خاصه من غير اللائق عرضها عالعام لأى سبب
وانتهاز الفرصه لجلد الاداره وتصفية الحسابات مع اعضائها وكأننا فجأه أصبحنا من جبهة الاعداء !!!
شىء مؤسف فعلا
يُغلق 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------

